# The sounds the Big Bang made



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

The sound of the original big Bang has been recreated!

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99994320

excerpt:


> The Big Bang sounded more like a deep hum than a bang, according to an analysis of the radiation left over from the cataclysm.
> 
> Physicist John Cramer of the University of Washington in Seattle has created audio files of the event which can be played on a PC. "The sound is rather like a large jet plane flying 100 feet above your house in the middle of the night," he says.
> 
> ...


And for a direct link to the file, here it is:

http://www.npl.washington.edu/AV/BigBangSound_2.wav


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 31, 2003)

That was interesting.  But it doesn't sound like a large jet flying over low in the middle of the night.  We get those all the time.  Sounded to me more like the classical 50s sci-fi idea of a flying saucer landing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 1, 2003)

Finally got to listen to it - it is a bit "1950's" isn't it? 
Still, it's particularly nice if you have a lot of bass in your amp.


----------

